# Been waiting to post my Osburn2200i install so I could tell how I like it.  GREAT STOVE, WE LOVE IT!



## wingnut (Feb 23, 2006)

I was holding back to post this in-case I had allot of questions . But the install was easy and learning how to burn it has been a snap. I used 22 feet of flex with a full length of foil back ceramic insulation . I did wire in a switch to override the snap disk for the fan. I like to have the extra control I can start the fan at will and then switch it back to auto so it can shut itself off in the morning if it needs to so far that hasn't happened yet I get up at 6am durning the week day and it is still blowing good warm air with enough hot coals for a relight . This thing burns clean and HOT and I think it looks good doing it with a nice large view of the fire. I thing it probably burns as long as just about anything out there from what I have been reading 7 hours with plenty of hot coals for a re start I do keep the door open a crack to get her going quick. I had one break-in fire and I have been burning 24/7 for the last 3 1/2 weeks and the furnace only came on once in the morning after a -2 degree night I have a never ending supply of Oak, ash, hickory and maple from a friend in the tree cutting business who will drop off full loads of logs right to my house just got a start on next years supply with a 110 foot white oak with a 42in base. The before picture of the fireplace is how I burned for the last 20 years and at first I was hesitant to get a insert because I was afraid of giving up the view But I think I got the best of both with this stove I am very happy with my choice. I still want to re face the hearth with some tile to finish the job and dress it up a bit but I think I will wait until the weather warms up and the stove cools down.  Please give me your thoughts!


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a great insert. The bay window is just cool looking! congrats on the install.


----------



## wg_bent (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice.  I'll bet your a happy camper now!


----------



## iburnpine (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome job...looks great.


----------



## wingnut (Apr 3, 2006)

Well I finished my first ever attempt at porcelain tile. I am happy with the way it came out and it will be much easier to keep clean.


----------



## DonCT (Apr 3, 2006)

That there tile looks fabulous! Nice job!


----------



## elkimmeg (Apr 3, 2006)

nice looking install but a word of caution get those cussions away from that insert 3' from combustiables The other caution be real carefull about cracking the door during start ups You do not want to start out with insense heat. Gradual building the fire is recomended


----------



## wingnut (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the complements and advise.


----------



## wingnut (Apr 3, 2006)

Here are some more pictures of the tile install.


----------



## wingnut (Apr 3, 2006)

More tile


----------

